# Quick Question: Sandusky Bay



## Dgasler (Aug 15, 2017)

Going to the bay tomorrow. What is the hot bait for cats?

Gonna be drifting by the railroad bridges. Hoping for the best.

Any ideas??


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

stinky shrimp in the shell and chicken breast chunks soaked in dry strawberry jello


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Shrimp and cut shad.


----------



## Richardstover3 (Jun 13, 2017)

Fish the middle cut bye the rail road bridge the water is around 15 ft and the current runs strong there a great spot!


----------



## little guy (Apr 11, 2009)

Well how'd it go?


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

We picked up some nice ones by the islands Monday on crank baits and spinner baits. They put up a great fight.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Rocknut said:


> We picked up some nice ones by the islands Monday on crank baits and spinner baits. They put up a great fight.


..are we still talking about catfish?


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

FINMAN said:


> ..are we still talking about catfish?


Yes catfish. Two weeks ago we picked up 4 nice ones on both crank baits and spinner baits and this past monday another big guy on a crank bait. We where fishing for smallmouths in the 8-12 fow


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

i think i am going to be coming up next weekend to try for my 3rd fish Ohio. Only fished it once before but caught some fillets. Staying at the Cedar Motel (I hope its clean)


----------

